# 585 Ultra question



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I just sold a 585 Ultra in the XL size and will be looking for a Large (if anyone has one, drop me a line!) and am a bit curious about them. I also have a regular 585 and on that one the carbon weave looks to be more traditional. On the Ultra it looks to have a layer of carbon sheet below the clearcoat. 

Question: How did Look make the 585 stiffer? More carbon? Different carbon? DIfferent layup? 

My 585 Ultra did not ride as nicely but admittedly used different tires and that may have been the difference. Otherwise the setup was identical and I couldn't really tell the difference but it may have been there. 

But I sort of like the look of the Ultra model, even though the graphics are a bit too big.

I've searched for comparisons but I thought maybe someone would have some other insight. Thanks!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If I remember right, Look stated that the Ultra was about 15% stiffer.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

*well*

assuming my memory is not misleading me (and you  ), 

i remember that look omitted the last carbon wrap that was "cosmetic" and opted for another layer (unidirectional) at selected places to stiffen up the frame.

Oren


----------

